# Small jet setup?



## Blake (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm kicking the idea around of putting together a river jet fishing boat. It will be run on small rivers where you have to run shallow stretches of rocky rapids to get to where you want to fish. It has to be small and light, because the ramps are sometimes really tough to launch on when the water is low. Raised deck and bow mounted trolling motor is a must, bass fishing. What boat/motor combo should I be looking for? Jets aren't common at all around here, so most likely I'd have to buy a tiller setup and convert it.


----------



## mphelle (Jun 1, 2013)

I would look for a 1448 with a 20in transom. Get a older small 2 stroke jet, Merc 25 or J/E 20-35. Rig a forward mounted, standup console or stick steer. Where are you fishing?


----------

